
Austria mulls online registration law to deprive anonymity - ytNumbers
https://www.thelocal.at/20190410/austria-mulls-user-registration-for-online-platforms
======
ChrisGranger
People can meet and converse anonymously _in person_ , so I don't really see
why websites should be held to a higher standard in this regard...

~~~
I_am_neo
Exactly, not only that, but there are other sleuthing ways to unmask a
particular person. This puts the onus of discovering a person's identity on
the web platform provider, rather than relying on the infrastructure of the
country's law enforcement agencies.

